# Vector or Xikar Butane?



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Wanted to switch from Colibri Butane which I've used for a couple of years now.
Heard great things about these two, was actually looking for Vector but up here in Canada it's pretty hard to find I did manage to find a shop that carries Xikar though... What's the consensus?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably the same as the question, Xikar or Vector. They're both excellent fuels, Xikar is triple refined, and Vector is quintuple refined. They are both top notch IMHO.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Probably the same as the question, Xikar or Vector. They're both excellent fuels, Xikar is triple refined, and Vector is quintuple refined. They are both top notch IMHO.


I wouldn't hesitate to use Xikar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You'd think Quintuple (5) would be > Triple (3).
I can't speak for the Xikar fluid, but I use the Vector and have had no problems since.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

I use "Nibo". Triple Refined, made in Canada, cheap.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> You'd think Quintuple (5) would be > Triple (3).


You'd think that, but I had problems with Lucienne (quadruple) that were cleared up by switching to Xikar (triple).


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

Xikar


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Found this knowledgeable sounding source while researching this exact topic.



> FYI - Vector is not 5x refined, it's only refined 3 times, but has two extra filtration steps in the process. Meh. Vector does nothing to correct the misinformation out there that lists it as 5x refined, since it's in their best interest that people mistakenly believe that it's 5x refined.
> 
> Lava no longer exists. Good luck finding a can. The owner of the line & holder of the rights to the blend died unexpectedly a few years ago and that shut everything down. The closest replacement is "TattooWorks". Which is, like Lava was, a 5x refined fuel. Now, important warning with TattooWorks, don't buy the colored cans. Only the black ones. The colored cans on fleabay are counterfeit who-knows-what-is-in-them (yup, the glass-top of butane). The legit cans only come in black, have 4 or 6 different designs on them and actually have 5x inked on the can as part of the label. Get a few friends you herf with to all go in together on a carton (12 cans) and you can get it delivered for $72 or less ($51 for the carton, $21 or less for shipping depending where you are) - that's $6/can which is less than what Vector goes for.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I have been using Xikar exclusively for over 3yrs now and have had no problems since. Prior to that, I bought what was on sale.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a few bottles of cheap stuff come with some of my lighters (don't remember the brand) and I've been sing Xikar ever since. Never had any issues.


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

We had 2 cans of Xikar here in Afghanistan and both of them were not good. We weren't able to use the lighters after filling up with the Xikar. So we used Ronson, I think (yellow can) and we haven't had issues with it.

Could just be the amount of dust or crap in the air out here, but we did not have a good experience with Xikar.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i have a can of each and never any problems with either. ive used both for years now and grab which ever one my store has in a big can at the time.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Vector


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Vector rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smooth23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheap walmart butane, never had an issue. Maybe its just my cheap lighter though? who knows.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

If you learn how easy it is to clean the jets then you won't worry about what brand to use. I use the cheapest Walmart brand.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Vector. It has actually cleaned out some of my lighters that have had clogs from the previous cheap butane. 
It is a steal on Amazon.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll use about anything in a soft flame, but my torch sees only Vector. Like Brandon, it literally resurrected my limping torch.


----------



## GarGator (Jun 3, 2013)

I have used pretty much every "high end" brand of butane and have come to the conclusion that Vector has the best butane out there, hands down. Vector butane has literally fixed lighters that I had been filling with Xikar and Colibri butane. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge Xikar fan but when it comes to butane Vector has done something right. *My lighters actually have a stronger jet when I use Vector butane as well.* (just don't use it in your Zippo BLU)


----------



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

I use Xikar butane in my Xikar tech and Black Ops lighters. No problems at all.


----------



## NEKNIM (Mar 12, 2016)

GarGator said:


> I have used pretty much every "high end" brand of butane and have come to the conclusion that Vector has the best butane out there, hands down. Vector butane has literally fixed lighters that I had been filling with Xikar and Colibri butane. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge Xikar fan but when it comes to butane Vector has done something right. *My lighters actually have a stronger jet when I use Vector butane as well.* (just don't use it in your Zippo BLU)


Why shouldn't you use Vector in a zippo blu? I have a blu and was thinking of buying a can.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I use vector in my maxijet, have used a zippo butane in my scorch without issue but would rather not risk it in the expensive lighter.


----------

